# Magnavox CT202MW8



## vboss5764 (Feb 26, 2009)

Heard all kinds of bad things about this TV but its been a fairly good one until recently, I started having some green shading at the top and sides of the picture. 
No matter what input, VCR, DVD or TV its always there, its like someone put a magnet close to the screen.
Is there any help for this?
I have a background in electronics, but none in TV repair.


----------

